# Price on 28RS-S



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

What seems to be a good price on the 28RS-S. I am located in the Southeast. I noticed prices have been going up all over the country. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The best prices most of us have found on the net were from Lakeshore RV, current price is $17,999 you can see their website right here.

Keep in mind the distance from the factory also has an impact on prices since they have hard shipping costs. Generally if you factor about $1/mile from the factory to the show room you should be in range. I live in Washington State and best price we found was around the mid 18's, but we didn't need a hitch or brake controller either. Did negotiate some other things into the deal. Lakeshore had a "special" on the 28RSS at one time of around $16,499 I recall, that's what I used to negotiate with my dealer. Other dealers prices, and I contacted four others were at least $19,500.

What price and options are you getting in your area?


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I am about to purchase a trailer for 19500 out the door. This includes load leveling hitch, sway, and taxes. No oven, but I can get one later.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like your price is in range considering it including everything. Did they quote how much for an over later? I'd get it on the contract (compare with oven at Camping World installed to see if you are getting a fair deal) so you can hold them to it if you want it.

Congrats and welcome aboard too! Just be careful how much you read here at anyone time or you may end up looking like NDJollyMon.









Outbackers Spokesperson
Mr. NDJollyMon


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I paid $18,300 for our 2004 28RSS in Indiana last year which included the brake controller and the hitch.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd call Bonners lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI for a quote which I found to be lower than their website. I could not get my local dealer to come close to Bonners price, and they were great to deal with.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey....that pic may actually be me!

Wait a minute...my forehead is not quite that big yet!









(same eyes though!)


----------



## n1ttb (Apr 28, 2004)

I just bought a 26rs from Lakeshore RV and they were $4,000 cheaper than the dealerships here in CT and MA. They were great to deal with, well worth the 1800 mile round trip. I highly recommend them and LOVE my new camper

1999 Suburban K1500
Reese Dual Cam
Prodigy Brake Control
04' Outback 26RS


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I would give Great Outdoors RV in Fulton, New York (Syracuse) a call. I think I got a good deal on a 28BHS. Lakeshore was about 400 less, factor in the driving and it was a better deal for me to go to G.O.

Can't hurt to see what their price is, then you can compare and use several quotes to your advantage.

www.greatoutdoorsrv.com 1-800-933-4386

Good luck, it is well worth the effort put in.


----------

